# LOPI Northfield "GreenSmart"



## dawgfvr (Feb 16, 2011)

HI all...after reading numerous comments and postings, I decided to replace my pellet stove with a new Lopi Northfield "GreenSmart" gas stove.  Wow...  I am 
impressed with this little stove...perfect for my front room warmth and ceiling fan spreads the heat.  I did get the convection fan (see electric cord in outlet) and opted for the GreenSmart Remote Control instead of wall thermostat.  This is a very cool item and since I can go witht the intermittant pilot light option, I suspect I shall save
in propane fuel over the year.  I also like that the pilot light has battery backup.  All in all...very nice looking stove.  I love it.  It does have three side glass panels...only problem I have at the moment is keeping the side ones sparkling clean cuz I would have to move around the logs, rocks and items to get to them. I heasitate to do this as I do not know this stove that well yet to start tinkering around with it.   Hmmm...maybe it is running a bit to rich?  I dunno...I like perfectly clean, sparkling glass and I was told I only needed to clean them once a year.  Anybody else get one of these LOPI GreenSmart types?


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 16, 2011)

How long have you burned the unit?
Generally speaking the glass should need to be cleaned ONCE after the initial burnoff.
This usually needs to be done within the first two weeks of usage.
After that you get to do it once a year...


----------

